# Crawfish Spread



## Cajun Cook (Oct 21, 2007)

Craw_fish_ Spread​ 





Makes Approximately 2½ Cups​"This is what we usually do with any leftover crawfish after we have a boil. The recipe is actually more Creole than Cajun but, *mais yeah sha*, it is soooooo good! If are not able to get crawfish where you live, this recipe works very well with shrimp as well."​*Ingredients:*​
½ Cup butter​
½ Cup onion, finely diced​
½ Cup of celery, finely diced​
½ Cup of green bell pepper, finely diced​
1 Tablespoon of paprika​
½ Teaspoon of cayenne pepper​
1 Teaspoon of garlic powder​
3 Tablespoons of white wine​
1 Tablespoon of sherry​
1½ Tablespoons of clam juice or seafood stock​
1 Pound of cream cheese, cubed​
1 Pound of crawfish tails, coarsely chopped​
½ Teaspoon of salt ​
½ Cup of green onion tops, chopped ​
½ Cup of fresh parsley, chopped ​
*Directions:*

Melt butter over medium high heat in a 2-quart sauce pan. Add the onion, celery, and bell pepper. Sauté until the veggies until they begin to soften but not brown. Add the paprika, cayenne, and garlic powder, stir well. Stir in the white wine, sherry, and clam juice (or seafood stock) and mix well. Reduce the heat to a medium simmer. Add the cream cheese, three chunks at a time. Stir until the cream cheese has melted and then add three more and repeat until all the cream cheese is all used. The spread should have a semi-thick, porridge like consistency at this point. Add the crawfish tails and stir. Allow to simmer for 5 minutes to get the crawfish hot. Remove from heat and add the salt, green onion tops, and parsley and mix to incorporate. Serve warm with crackers or slices of toasted French bread. I usually brush slices of french bread with fruity olive oil and then toast them in the oven face down at 400 degree until golden brown.​


----------



## lpb (Oct 22, 2007)

*looks delicious!!*

I've never tried to make any kind of crawfish, shrimp or crab dip before so I think I will start here!  That picture is too good to pass up!  We usually eat our dips with just plain crackers, but the bread looks delicious!  Thanks for the post!

lpb


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't get much crawfish up here, but a good friend in the States has them on his menu.  Copied and printed in case he has leftovers next time I"m there!!! thank you!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Oct 22, 2007)

Hope y'all like it.


----------

